# Calgary's Mosquito For Sale?



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2010)

Editorial from today's local paper: Sell the Mosquito

The Mosquito and Hurricane have been sitting in storage here in pieces for years and the debate has been passionate recently about what to do with these rare birds. In my view, a city shouldn't be in the aircraft restoration business especially when using tax money to do so but, at the same time, it would be a shame to see these sold off to a private investor never to be seen again by the local population. The compromise being contemplated here sounds like a win-win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 15, 2010)

Why don't they try and cut a deal with some folks in Edmonton as it would make a perfect fit. 418sqn was a very high scoring intruder Sqn and was sponsered or adopted by Edmonton . Hence of City of Edmonton Sqn


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 15, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Why don't they try and cut a deal with some folks in Edmonton as it would make a perfect fit. 418sqn was a very high scoring intruder Sqn and was sponsered or adopted by Edmonton . Hence of City of Edmonton Sqn



We have one actually, at the Alberta Aviation Museum. It was converted into a FB, do not recall the mark though painted as "Hairless Joe".


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 13, 2012)

News today that a deal was settled with the Bomber Command Museum of Canada in Nanton, Alberta and that the Mossie was moved there over the weekend to begin restoration to, I assume, static display condition. I may look at volunteering to be part of the restoration team which meets every Tuesday night at the museum. It's an 80km drive south of where I live. Here are a couple of links for those interested.

The Calgary Mosquito Society
Moving historic aircraft to museum a 'labour of love'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2012)

That's awesome and wonderful to hear!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good news Andy.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2012)

Two thumbs up....a great way to keep her and they do top notch work at Nanton.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 14, 2012)

Great news. Always nice to see them get restored.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2012)

Good to hear!


----------



## A4K (Aug 15, 2012)

Agree with all, good to hear she's in good hands.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 15, 2012)

I remember reading in a magazine some time ago that there was a Mossie under restoration to flying condition in Canada, does anyone know more?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2012)

Excellent news! Don't know of a restoration to flying condition in Canada, but there is in New Zealand, with the aircraft being destined for Virginia Beach, USA.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2012)

This one's too far gone to completely restore to flying condition I think, despite a potential buyer saying he would do it. Nevertheless, the static display will include both Merlins and props restored to operating condition as they are doing with the Lanc.

There's a formal introduction ceremony at the museum this Saturday and I'll head down with a buddy. The Mossie will be on display and they'll fire up the Lanc so pictures will be part of the plan and I'll post a bunch maybe Sunday.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 16, 2012)

> I'll post a bunch maybe Sunday.



Looking forward to seeing the pictures, Crimea River. On the New Zealand Mossie front, there's going to be an airshow at Ardmore where the aircraft is under rebuild on 29 September, which is, so they hope, going to be the day of its first flight.

Ticketek New Zealand


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 16, 2012)

there is a Mosquito under restoration in Victoria BC . I believe it was also a former Spartan bird like the one being moved to Nanton
Victoria Air Maintenance Ltd. - Total Repair, Overhaul and Major Rebuild Service » Mosquito


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the updates on other restorations guys. Didn't know about the one in BC.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 16, 2012)

> there is a Mosquito under restoration in Victoria BC



That must be the one, thanks for the update Neil. Hot Diggety! Two flying Mosquitoes one day!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2012)

Even better news then! Looking forward to those pics Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2012)

So I'll blaze right into them then. This Mosquito s/n RS700 was built in 1946 as a model B.35 and underwent a conversion to a high altitude PR.35 in 1952. In 1954, it, along with 9 other B.35's was sold to Spartan Air Services Ltd in Ottawa for $1500 each (just think!) where they were used up to the early 1960's for aerial surveys and mapping in Canada. Since then, RS700 has languished in various storage facilities and was the subject of a few failed attempts to undertake restoration - until now. One of the other 9 Mossies ended up in Victoria BC. and is the subject of the rebuild that Neil referred to above.

On Sunday, August 19, 2012, the Bomber Command Museum in Nanton, Alberta held a public display and introduction to the restoration project that they will be undertaking and they unveiled a number of bits and pieces of this aircraft and pictures of these follow below and in the next series of posts. I will, where I can, provide some notes to the photos. I will apologize now for the poor quality of some of these pictures as I used my wife's pocket camera and it seems I shook the odd picture

The two Merlins. One of these had an initial inspection that revealed no internal corrosion. Good news in that the mandate is to enable the aircraft to be restored to static display but with the engines functional in the airframe. 







The main wing is another matter. The upper surfaces have had the fabric removed and delamination of the plywood is evident at a number of locations. Talking to some of the guys though revealed that the initial condition of the Mossie's wing in Victoria was actually worse. It is hoped that the wing will be able to sustain the stress of active engines so a fairly extensive ultrasonic inspection for internal delaminations will be done. Yes, that's duct tape holding some of the bits together! 










Here's a detail near the starboard engine mount.






Most of the leading edge ribs were not present on the wing but the few that were look to be in poor shape. More duct tape.






Another shot of the upper wing surface looking toward the port side






More to come so stay tuned.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2012)

Great stuff Andy. It may look to be in poor condition, but if you see the work done on Tony Agar's NFII at the Yorkshire Air Museum, and see what he started with, it's comforting to know that a good restoration is possible.
Incidentally, I love the background in the first pic - some people have an aeroplane picture hanging on their wall, others may have a propellor; this place has a complete wing !


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, and a fuselage in front of it to boot!

By the way, they also had a complete Bristol Hercules engine in the shop as well, undergoing restoration. Shout if you'd like pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2012)

Certainly looks a lot of work but well worth it. Nice shots Andy!

Of course we want the pics!


----------



## Rogi (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, I hope you see this through, imagine telling the kids you were part of the restoration for one of Canada's most beautiful aircraft  and the pics would be amazing  the amount of info. you could give to modelers everywhere from this beautiful bird


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 21, 2012)

Terrific Andy, great to see and also brilliant of the museum to allow such access to the pieces. Is the aircraft on the wall behind that Terry mentions a Cessna T-50 Bobcat?

Looks like much work to be done. Here are a couple of a Mossie under very long term restoration in similar condition here in NZ, near Christchurch.












Loking forward to more photos, Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2012)

EDIT: Whoops, sorry. Crossed our posts so I didn't see your pics. Thanks for posting. I'm not sure of the aircraft hanging on the wall but the museum does not list a T-50 Bobcat in its collection. However, it has a Cessna Crane and an Oxford Airspeed awaiting restoration and one of these could be what's hanging on the wall.

Igor, I'm not officially on board yet as a volunteer though the application has gone in and I hope to get involved. There's a lot to do before actual work starts, beginning with the cataloging of all the parts. There's also testing to be done on the structure to see if there are any invisible defects that might cause concern for placing a couple of working 1800HP engines on the airframe.

Here's the next batch of pics starting with one of the wheel wells. Sorry about the shake - it was a bit of an awkward stance.






This is one of the flap attachment points with landing gear framing in the foreground. 






Lost track of where this is but I'm pretty sure it is on the underside of the wing at the center section directly over the bomb bay where, I believe but am not certain, some of the fuel tanks were suspended from the straps you can see in the pic.






One of the flaps with apparent water damage and delamination:







The tailplane is resting on crates containing numerous bit and pieces of hoses, bolts, wiring harnesses, etc.. Not sure what the cylindrical container is.






The rudder, showing the 50's vintage paint scheme still intake on the fabric covering. 






More to come guys so stay tuned.


----------



## Rogi (Aug 22, 2012)

Did you mention in your application that you are on this forum ? (not that it might help, but you never know )


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, didn't want to ruin my chances! 

Got my welcome letter today. 1st members meeting is Sept 12!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2012)

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2012)

Next batch:

Tail fin:






Obvious, although this was likely a retrofit done by Spartan to better facilitate the aerial survey work.






One of the radiators:






I'm guessing the panel over what was the bomb bay:






I believe this to be a section of the engine firewall with the visible surface being the one facing the wheel well.






Obvious:


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 23, 2012)

> Cessna Crane...


 T-50 Bobcat, same thing. Answers my question. Thanks



> Sorry about the shake - it was a bit of an awkward stance



Something akin to Adrian Smith (guitarist with British spandex cladded rock group Iron Maiden) on stage wielding a Fender Strat, Id imagine! I know the stance trying to get interesting angles. Keep the pics coming, very interesting.


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

Fantastic photos Andy and Grant! Perfect for my mossie run which you'll see round dec/ jan if all goes well. Thanks!

Have a small magazine clipping on Spartan Air Services B.35 VR796, when she was up for sale in 1996.

Grant, our own '109 roaming' (Daniel) who I mentioned has been helping out with the Ferrymead restoration over the last few years. He posted a few pics a while back somewhere.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2012)

Awesome stuff Andy!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2012)

Good stuff Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 25, 2012)

Next batch with minimal description:






Fuel tanks, I believe. Not sure what the gizmo in between them is. 






The other cooler block.






Fuselage with restored Bollingbroke behind.






Rear fuselage. The blue patch is a piece of skin with the original PR colour on it. Will post a closeup later






Some construction details


----------



## Rogi (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool pics  and congrats on the acceptance  to the team


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 25, 2012)

fascinating detail in those images, Andy.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool stuff Andy. While it's a shame to see it in such shape, it is neat to see how some of the pieces looked before painting.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool stuff Andy!


----------

